# Janice Gunn Heeling Video



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tntkennels#p/a/u/0/TC8XBCwZcjU


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

fun-fun-fun!!!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I was going to say that I'm tired just watching that. I'm not that (constantly) enthusiastic even when I'm teaching the kids. Back to bed now....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

His energy level was awesome. Loved the reach in his front legs. We used to call that an extended trot in our horses. LOL. He looked like he was having a wonderful time.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

Fun I can't wait to get started!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's such a good trainer...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FUN! 

Hey, I just found out she's shooting a new obedience DVD. Not sure what the topic is...


----------

